# Bass Boat Won't Plane...



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ok last question about this piece of crap boat....

I had the throttle open full, motor tilt all the way down and it was going 10 MPH with the Bow way up...that's it...

I know there is Water Intrusion throught the damn cracks on the bottom, but it Planed out the last time I used it...Could there just be too much water in the wood inside the boat ( no water was in the Bilege, I pumped the little bit out that was in there 1st) and be too heavy to plane? Or is there somethig that could be wrong with the Prop?

1990 Astro Quickfire 18.5 foot Bass Boat...140 HP Johnson V 4 Two-Stroke.....


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Sure sounds like you have a speed prop. drop down in pitch might help. Like if yours' is 21 go to a 19 or 17. And you better hope it's not a water logged hull.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Boy Don it sure sounds like your down on power. I would think that thing should jump on plane. I was having a similar problem with mine and found that one of the butterflies in the carbs had loosened up and was not opening when I hit the throttle. I hate reccommending a outboard mechanic because there are so few good ones around, but if you hit a dead end, I know a guy that does work on them. Good luck, John


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You're saying it just wouldn't go over 10mph at all? Was it missing or dying? As John said, check to make sure the throttle plates are opening all the way, throttle cables stretch too, and need adjustment once in a while.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

First: The best Johnson Mechanic in the area is Dave at Lockeman's in Detroit. Everyone in the downriver area send their Johnson/Evinrude's to him.

Second: Have you tried changing the plugs? A fouled plug (or plugs) could cause exactly what your describing. Spark Plugs are cheap, change them and take it for another ride. Fresh plugs can make a night and day difference.

Third: Try checking your fuel line from the tank. Make sure there are not kinks or cuts. Might as well take it the next step further and pop the cover off the motor. Give the fuel lines to the carb(s) a good look over too while your at it.

I had a 115 Evinrude on my 17' Aquasport which did the exact same thing you describe. It turned out to be a kinked fuel line.

-Goosewa


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Another thought is that if the boat has been stored for a long time, the new fuels these days don't keep their potency like the ones years ago. Even though I used fuel stabilizer, my maiden voyage this year was troubled by weak fuel and at times it acted similar to what your describing. It might be worth dumping the old fuel and replacing it with fresh. Good luck Don, I know you have to be frustrated.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I agree with you guys on the fuel problem.
Don, does the motor have the same sound when it is 
at 3/4 and full throttle. If it does, i would tend to
believe that the fuel is being retricted somehow and
gets the same amount whether it is at full throttle or
not. I am not a mechanic but it sounds like it may
be the problem.



tubejig


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Northern Sportsman,

Does the motor run fine at idle? 

Do you hear a miss at idle or when you do throttle chops? 

Does the problem happen as you gradually increase throttle? 

If so I would have to bet that fuel delivery could be the culprit.

Another thing that I would probably do is remove, empty and clean the bowls on the carb(s). Make sure there is no debris in the bowls themselves.

A thought to keep in mind especially if you had the fuel lines changed by a marine mechanic lately. For cost savings some mechanics use standard straight fuel line rather than the OEM fuel lines which are are -preformed at the factory. The straight fuel (all fuel lines for that fact) lines tend to restict fuel flow when they are forced to make extreme turns or bends.

-Goosewa


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Also Don, I rigged a 6 gallon plastic gas can with a pickup tube, primer ball and enough hose to get to the engine. This would quickly tell you if the fuel or lines have a problem. Let me know tonight if you would like to use it because I will be gone for the weekend. I could set it outside for you. I have a 225 HP so I'm pretty sure it has a 1/2 in. I.D. fuel line. Let me know if you have a 3/8 and I should be able to dig up something that will work. Good luck!


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

check your fuel lines and primer bulb, I probably make 5 K this time of year replacing fuel bulbs , in the sun they expand get a air buble in them many just get little rot and suck air , just a thought


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks guys the fuel might be the culprit...I ran both tanks almost out Wednesday so I will see if new gas helps...THANKS!


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

Have you checked underneath to see if the trailer isn't there yet?
(sorry I just had to say that. I know only California people do that but I just couldn't pass up the chance to comment. Sorry)


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

What trailer??? I drove the boat from my house????


----------



## RSGS (Oct 1, 2001)

I have encountered this on several boats now and know several other people who have had the same problem. My symptoms were the same, bow high, stern low, motor at full throttle, but going nowhere fast ...  If I moved weight (or someone) to the bow, the bow came down and the boat planned out. After some investigation on my own and asking several old-timers, I determined the floatation foam under the deck had become saturated with water and the limber holes were either blocked with fiberglass from the factory, or by debris. This (supposedly closed cell) foam soaked it up and would not dry out. My only recourse was to cut the deck out and remove all the old foam and replace it. I also opened up the limber holes that were blocked, and added several new ones. As far as I can estimate, the saturated foam added about 400lbs. to the stern 1/3 of the boat. Once replaced and the floor repaired, the boat planes well within the expected range and added several mph to the top end. 

It's really easy to find out if this is the problem. You need to first determine where the stringers on the boat are located. Next, you need to drill a hole (it can be a small one) to the outside of the stringer, close to the bottom of the hull (about the same place you would mount a transducer for a depth finder). If you get drainage from this hole, you found the problem. If you care to discuss this further, shoot me an email.


----------

